# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  سلطات النيابة العامة في حفظ أوراق الدعوى -في القانون الجزائري

## هيثم الفقى

سلطات النيابة العامة في حفظ أوراق الدعوى 


في القانون الجزائري


النيابة العامة هي الهيئة التي توكل لها مهمة تحريك الدعوى العمومية ،و النيابة العامة هيئة قضائية تتشكل من قضاة ،لكن أعمال النيابة العامة قد تكون قضائية و قد تكون غير قضائية.
ومن بين سلطات النيابة العامة تمتعها بسلطة حفظ أوراق الدعوى فبوصفها سلطة اتهام لها أن تصدر قرار تأمر فيه بحفظ أوراق الدعوى و لا تقوم بتحريكها أمام القضاء ، و يرجع هذا إما لأسباب قانونية أو موضوعية.
الأسباب القانونية :
و تتمثل هذه الأسباب في :
1) الحفظ لعدم الجريمة:إذا تبين للنيابة العامة أن الواقعة المرتكبة لا تتوفر فيها عناصر الجريمة سواء كانت جناية أو جنحة أو مخالفة، فتصدر أمر بحفظ الأوراق،فلا جريمة و لا عقوبة بغير قانون .
2) الحفظ لانقضاء الدعوى العمومية:إن الحفظ لانقضاء الدعوى العمومية من النظام العام فإذا انقضت الدعوى بأحد الأسباب العامة أو الخاصة ،تأمر النيابة العامة بحفظ الأوراق المادةم 6ق إ ج .
3) الحفظ لامتناع العقاب :نكون بصدد فعل مجرم لكن القانون وضع شروط لمنع العقاب فمن تتوافر فيه حالة من حالات موانع العقاب يتم حفظ الدعوى الموجهة ضده .
4) الحفظ لامتناع المسؤولية:إذا توفرت في الشخص الموجه ضده الاتهام حالة من حالات موانع المسؤولية فالنيابة العامة ملزمة بإصدار أمر بحفظ الأوراق.
5) الحفظ لعدم إمكان تحريك الدعوى :نص المشرع الجزائري في بعض الحالات على شروط معينة حتى تتحرك الدعوى العمومية كاشتراط تقديم شكوى –م 339ق ع-،أو صدور طلب كتابي –م 164ق ع-،أو استصدار إذن - م 138 دستور - .إذا أخطأت النيابة العامة رغم توفر حالة من هذه الحالات فالقضاء عليه الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى .
الأسباب الموضوعية :
تتمثل هذه الأسباب في :
1) الحفظ لعدم معرفة الفاعل:قد ترفع شكوى ضد مجهول ،لكن بعد التحري و البحث عن الجاني لا يتم العثور عليه ،فلا تستطيع النيابة العامة أن تتهم أحد فتصدر أمر بحفظ أوراق الدعوى .
2) الحفظ لعدم الصحة :إذا كانت الجريمة المنسوبة للمتهم غير صحيحة كأن اختلقها الضحية قصد الإساءة مثلا بلاغ كاذب ، فعلى النيابة أن تصدر أمر بحفظ أوراق الدعوى لعدم الصحة .
3) الحفظ لعدم توافر الأدلة :قد يكون الفاعل معروفا لكن لا يوجد دليل قاطع ضده ،لذلك تأمر بحفظ الأوراق.
4) الحفظ لعدم الأهمية :النيابة العامة وحدها التي لها أن تتخذ عدم الأهمية كمعيار لحفظ الأوراق ،كأن كان الضرر بسيط أو تافه أو لتصالح الخصوم .
بعض الملاحظات الهامة : 
قرار النيابة العامة بالحفظ من الإجراءات الإدارية المحضة و ليس له الصفة القضائية ،و من نتائج هذا القرار :
- أنه لا يجوز الطعن فيه .
- قرار مؤقت يجوز العدول عنه و إلغاؤه .
- لا تنقضي الدعوى العمومية بصدور هذا القرار ،و إنما تظل قائمة طالما مدة التقادم لم تنقضي .
- من شأن هذا الأمر أن يقطع التقادم لأن النيابة تصدره بوصفها سلطة اتهام .
- ليس لقرار الحفظ لعدم الأهمية أي حجية قضائية .
- الأشياء المضبوطة في حالة حفظ الأوراق تتصرف فيها بالطريق الإداري أمام قاضي التحقيق أو غرفة الاتهام .

منقول

----------

